# What causes you stress?



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Other signs indicate that you are an INTP and that organising is not natural; do you just do it because others can't be trusted to get it right? Or do you like my INTJ sister do it through some sort of compulsion?


An INTP? Never got THAT out. That would be weird as Hell. 
I mean I do the whole J thing. The lists, the organizing, the cleaning up, everything. So, interesting tought. 
It's mostly because I like to do it, and many times I don't even think about it. I have it only very rarely that I do it "because others can't". But then again, I am quite balanced. So not sure it has any meaning. 

I actually did not mean to say that...I hate to do the whole organization in my post up there. I see why it sounds wrong now. Sorry for that. 
What I meant to say is, that I don't like to live other peoples lives. You know, it's almost like "having to take care of a baby". Nothing against babies, but Gee, an adult person who wants to be my boy/girlfriend or friend should be able to live their life and not making me take care of everything all the time, so I don't have "me time" anymore. Basically, I don't want to be a maid or servant. Is it clearer now? 
I'm sorry, it did sound quite wrong. *hits head*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Exams
Exams
My mother
Exams
Disappointing people
Exams.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> It's interesting that what causes one person stress, another finds invigorating. What stresses you out? Does it baffle you when people in your life get stressed over things that seem insignificant to you?


My main stress out these days is when I get a project with a tight deadline where I have given the requester the stipulation that any work on top of the project will cause it to be late, and then they give me more work on top of it (how inconsiderate!).

Other than that, not much.


----------



## Crystalview (Apr 26, 2009)

Internal Factors: not knowing where I'm going in life, Finding new flaws in myself, feeling disconnected from everyone that matters to me.

External Factors: driving through traffic, being late, conflicts with difficult people, 

Come to think of it my life has been quiet stress-free since I graduated college because project deadlines, presentations, exams all that used to stress me out the most.


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

Not having anyone to talk to about my emotions. It doesn't seem like anyone is interested in my feelings =(.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Need to add something:

My dad...


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Need to add something:
> 
> My dad...



Me tooooooooo! gah... He always guilt trips me and never praises my accomplishments. Cynical bastard!

Still love him though...:frustrating:


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Making mistakes stresses me out. I work really hard and efficiently, but one mistake will ruin my day.

Also, small children screeching stresses me out.


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

Here's some things that cause me stress:
- my computer's speed slowing down to the point of destroying my productivity
- people being jerks for seemingly no reason/people taking stuff out on me that's obvious meant for someone else
- when being taught a new task, someone trying to make me jump right into it without decent instruction beforehand
- lack of sleep
- being bored
- people making snap negative judgments about my life or giving unwarranted advice

I have an enormous list, really, and most of it centers around the way others act and treat me. 

And yes, it baffles me when others get stressed about things that seem really insignificant.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the major contributors of stress is if work, social engagements and private time is not balanced as I want it to.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

not being able to talk to hot guys


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Responsibilities, essentially.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I feel very stressed about uncertainty and about letting others control key things. I also feel stressed about being around unpredictable (violent, angry, drunk) people.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I love being in a stressful situation and watch other people going crazy because of it, haha...

But lack of money makes me stress, seriously...


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel stressed out when I get criticized on things that to me have no right answer or when I am criticized when I am unsure of my performance. I hate conflict and criticism.


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

I get stressed when I realize that there are no other available options. If that's not the case I never get stressed. :happy:

edit: For example, I have a huge exam tomorrow but because I know there's a chance to retake it in the end summer it's impossible to get stressed.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Failure and disappointment caused by self.


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

Responsibilities. Especially those that are just thrusted upon you within seconds and that you must do right now

I also am caused stress by the fact my parents believe fun is only reserved for family.

God forbid I play a game or do anything that my parents haven't decided to do. They frown upon any activity that is either not earning money, working towards earning money or an activity that they don't like to do.

I don't really want much from life. Just tranquility, but that seems impossible at times.


----------

